# Cannondale used MT bikes question



## Bumpsis (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm looking to add another mt bike to my stable. My son is taking to it and I don't want him to beat up my Specialized Rockhopper. Plus it would be fun to pound some dirt together.

So I'm looking through Craigs List postings for something in the $300 - $400 range (I want something semi decent, not too heavy). I see a few Cannondales that have the front shock incorporated into the stem (head tube?), rather than the traditional dual shock absorbers placed in the forks.

That seems to be a diffferent approach to the front shock absorbance. Any opinions on those? It looks like the absorbing abilty would be less than optimal since the travel of the absorber looks short. In their current models Cannondale moved away from that design.

Should I stay away from those bikes?


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2012)

From a while ago, right/ I think they can be OK, especially as a beginner bike. 

How much does your son weigh? I will probably be looking to sell my 1995 Pro Flex 855 bike. 

It's a great bike but the front shock is squeaky as hell, super annoying.


----------



## marcski (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/older-categories-bikes/front-shock/cannondale/lefty/prd_351577_120crx.aspx

My buddy has a Cannondale with the Lefty and likes it a lot.


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cannondale headshocks are fine.  More than enough for a novice.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 27, 2012)

If you're not set on that specific bike, you can often get some really good deals on the lesser known brands.  A few months ago I was looking on ebay for a friend.  Came across a nice Haro and a Scott.  Much better components vs. cost than the Treks, Specialized, Cannondales, etc.  I'm sure if you post what you find on here you'll get some good advice on whether to buy or not.


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> From a while ago, right/ I think they can be OK, especially as a beginner bike.
> 
> How much does your son weigh? I will probably be looking to sell my 1995 Pro Flex 855 bike.
> 
> It's a great bike but the front shock is squeaky as hell, super annoying.



My son is about 100 lb, but tall enough to be comfortable on my 17'' Specialized Rockhopper. Before I can bring another bike in, I have to unload two bikes from stable. My wife's condition for any new (new to us) bike. Too many bikes in the basement. But I figure it doesn't hurt to look. Sometimes there is a really sweet deal that's too hard to pass up.


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a good bike. I'm a bit heavy for it now at 185, when I was around 175 it was a little better. The shocks have softened with time since they are elastomers, probably 100lb is a good weight for it now. I THINK it's a 15" frame, but it's designed kinda interesting. I'm 5'10". 

It has 3" front and back travel. Girvin shocks, XTR and V-brakes, Onza clipless pedals. 

The squeaking in the front shock is hella annoying though. I looked it up earler and replacing the elastomer is like $100. ALmost better to just replace the front fork at that point.


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> It's a good bike. I'm a bit heavy for it now at 185, when I was around 175 it was a little better. The shocks have softened with time since they are elastomers, probably 100lb is a good weight for it now. I THINK it's a 15" frame, but it's designed kinda interesting. I'm 5'10".
> 
> It has 3" front and back travel. Girvin shocks, XTR and V-brakes, Onza clipless pedals.
> 
> The squeaking in the front shock is hella annoying though. I looked it up earler and replacing the elastomer is like $100. ALmost better to just replace the front fork at that point.



Sounds like a good offer, but I will probably pass for now. If I manage to sell off a couple of extra bikes to make room for additional MT bike, I will look to get it a bit closer to home (I'm in Boston). I'm also trying to find a bike that's a bit closer to more conventional frame geometry (closer to road bike like) rather than one that has a frame that's  one of  these scalene type of triangles. I get the feeling that your bike is one of those.
My car bike rack is the type that hangs by straps from the back of my car and it's really designed to work best with conventional road bike frames. It's a real bitch to securely strap one of those "squeezed traingle" frames that are common now on mt bikes. It's bad enough that my Specialized Rockhopper sort of fits onto that rack. Having to deal with two of these would be a challange. 

Yeah, I know, it's rather weird when a type of rack dictates the shape of a bike frame that I can work with, but that's the reality. I just don't want to escalate the project of having to deal with a roof rack.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2012)

I have no personal experience with the Cannondale headshocks, but IIRC there's a few different versions of them, some more desirable than others.


----------

